# Cherry Red Shrimp and Rummy Nose Tetras



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

I have found that with dense enough vegetation (read VERY dense) and tremendous amounts of moss that no tetra can enter they can work together, though I personally would go with a bit larger Caradina species like tigers for that or perhaps a Baubalti variety.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

We really need a big sticky about fish and shrimp. No shrimp is safe with fish only Oto catfish. 

I have had micro fish like galaxy rasbora about the same or smaller than adult shrimp and witness them eating babies (Because I have a small tank next to my work desk where I watch them 10 hrs a day).

Shrimp babies are really small so a tiny fish like galaxy rasbora and eat like 10-20 a days if they hunt for it.


----------



## WZ9V (Aug 15, 2013)

I had read that, I was just wondering if there was a way to aqua scape in such a way that the babies have a fighting chance and maybe find a fish that would not aggressively seek them out.



CookieM said:


> We really need a big sticky about fish and shrimp. No shrimp is safe with fish only Oto catfish.
> 
> I have had micro fish like galaxy rasbora about the same or smaller than adult shrimp and witness them eating babies (Because I have a small tank next to my work desk where I watch them 10 hrs a day).
> 
> Shrimp babies are really small so a tiny fish like galaxy rasbora and eat like 10-20 a days if they hunt for it.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

WZ9V said:


> I had read that, I was just wondering if there was a way to aqua scape in such a way that the babies have a fighting chance and maybe find a fish that would not aggressively seek them out.


Use Cholla wood and have lots of mosses, big enough for baby shrimps to hide in and small enough for fishes to stay out.


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

I keep cherry shrimp with quite a variety of fish and it is a densely planted tank. My colony is always thriving and I give them away all the time. Easily 50-100 shrimp in a ten gallon tank. They have thrived with Kuhli loaches, psuedomugils, corydoras, pencilfish, von rios, white clouds, cardinal tetra, halfbeaks, threadfin rainbows, Gunther's Notho, Ruby & Ember tetra, Pea Puffers, and a variety of things that I can't remember. Yes, they do eat shrimplets, but the tank has been set up and running for over 5 years and with the 12 other tanks in the house it is always having residents move in and out. About the only issue I see is building a solid breeding colony prior to introducing fish and having very dense vegetation. The Ph might be an issue, as RCS seem to thrive better in higher Ph (ours is 7.8-8.0) and the Rummynose never seem to do well unless its a bit acidic (the lower the better) which is why I suggested the alternative shrimp choices. The tigers and Baubaltis always seem to thrive in lower Ph and can get a solid breeding colony established with high reproduction rates the fastest. CRS (Crystal Red Shrimp) are just too finicky with water parameters and always seem to be a bit smaller then the larger choices. This is of course just my experience and only you can make that choice, but I will say it can work with enough patience and attention.


----------



## WZ9V (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks, I wasn't thinking Crystal Red I was thinking Cherry Red. I'm still doing homework while my equipment arrives. I have quite some time until I'm ready to add shrimp or fish. My understanding is plants will be OK during the cycle phase.



mnemenoi said:


> I keep cherry shrimp with quite a variety of fish and it is a densely planted tank. My colony is always thriving and I give them away all the time. Easily 50-100 shrimp in a ten gallon tank. They have thrived with Kuhli loaches, psuedomugils, corydoras, pencilfish, von rios, white clouds, cardinal tetra, halfbeaks, threadfin rainbows, Gunther's Notho, Ruby & Ember tetra, Pea Puffers, and a variety of things that I can't remember. Yes, they do eat shrimplets, but the tank has been set up and running for over 5 years and with the 12 other tanks in the house it is always having residents move in and out. About the only issue I see is building a solid breeding colony prior to introducing fish and having very dense vegetation. The Ph might be an issue, as RCS seem to thrive better in higher Ph (ours is 7.8-8.0) and the Rummynose never seem to do well unless its a bit acidic (the lower the better) which is why I suggested the alternative shrimp choices. The tigers and Baubaltis always seem to thrive in lower Ph and can get a solid breeding colony established with high reproduction rates the fastest. CRS (Crystal Red Shrimp) are just too finicky with water parameters and always seem to be a bit smaller then the larger choices. This is of course just my experience and only you can make that choice, but I will say it can work with enough patience and attention.


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

Yeah, plant heavy during the cycling process. Get a very good light, decent filter (with sponge over intake), and use some Stability/Cycle and you should be great when you test out. Try to consciously feed a tiny bit of food every morning and watch for Ammonia/Nitrite falling to zero and a rise in Nitrates. After that you are fully cycled. Pack as many plants as you can fit in it. Have a specific scape in mind? Just set it initially and pack over it with whatever you can find and take it out once your cycled and established. In that 10 gallon I have lost fish (Kuhli loaches and Ruby tetra mostly) for years and realize they are still in it. Get a timer and set your lights and you'll be set in a month or two.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ +1

v2


----------

